# Old timey plugs



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Some old fashioned plugs I carved out of basswood. The finish is just painted on with a brush, it would have been better with an airbrush I'm sure but I'm pleased with them. The last two have a crackle finish to add to the old timey look.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

reel nice work I think you did rite by hand painting.


----------

